# Newspaper stuck inside t-shirt - how to remove?



## 3mm4l0u1s3 (Dec 17, 2015)

I've been screenprinting a run of 10 tees for the staff of a local charity shop (lilac ink made with acrylic paint and a fabric medium on a black cotton tee). 

In my immense wisdom, I left them to dry on stools with 4 sheets of newspaper inside (initially to prevent bleeding onto the back of the tees). Yesterday, while touching up a few spots where the ink hadn't quite stayed as light as I wanted, I realised that the newspaper had stuck to the dried ink inside the front of some of the tees in some spots.

So now I have 8 tees with newspaper in varying amounts stuck inside them. 

Is there an easy way to remove the paper without damaging the print? I haven't heat set them yet as I wasn't sure whether to try removing it before or after!

Please please help, I've searched a few times for an answer, but seems I may be a unique bozo for making this mistake! 

Thank you in advance, 
Emma


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You might try spraying the newspaper with a squirt bottle of water until it's soaked through and then you should be able to get it off in shreds.


----------



## 3mm4l0u1s3 (Dec 17, 2015)

Ripcord said:


> You might try spraying the newspaper with a squirt bottle of water until it's soaked through and then you should be able to get it off in shreds.


Thank you Neil, I'm going to try that on my least newspaper-y one in a few. I'll let you know how it goes. (It's also the method my grandmother just suggested)


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I use this technique when I'm wet applying vinyl graphics. If I accidentally get some water onto the backing and it wants to stick to the adhesive, peel the rest off and spray the stuck part generously. Then it can be scraped off with your fingernail. (Of course it's easier to be careful and not get the backing wet at all but...)


----------



## 3mm4l0u1s3 (Dec 17, 2015)

It didn't quite work. It's very stubbornly stuck, a layer will come off but not the lot.

I've stuck one in the machine after peeling off as much as possible, hoping that will remove the last of it without too much of a mess.

*crosses fingers*


----------

